# new to area (Edmonds/Seattle) and forum



## nwjeff (Jan 5, 2008)

Just moved recently from Southern California and getting used to the wet weather which sure is a change. Was wondering about some tips in riding in the NW (I'm in Edmonds near the ferry) clothes, dealing with the weather, tires etc.. for I don't like to be cold and damp riding but then who does. I as well was wondering about fenders which is weird for a road bike but then this is the nw. Also as well any good areas to ride in Edmonds, Shoreline, Lynnwood for I don't know the better biking roads here, thanks! Hey any help or thought's would be greatly appreciated for I want to get back on my bike. :thumbsup: Jeff


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

nwjeff said:


> Just moved recently from Southern California and getting used to the wet weather which sure is a change. Was wondering about some tips in riding in the NW (I'm in Edmonds near the ferry) clothes, dealing with the weather, tires etc.. for I don't like to be cold and damp riding but then who does. I as well was wondering about fenders which is weird for a road bike but then this is the nw. Also as well any good areas to ride in Edmonds, Shoreline, Lynnwood for I don't know the better biking roads here, thanks! Hey any help or thought's would be greatly appreciated for I want to get back on my bike. :thumbsup: Jeff



Can't tell you much about Edmonds, but you can do some nice weekend rides out of Kingston. The ferry is about 30 minutes and there are several routes you can take including some small hills, relative flats, and lots of places to stop for food/coffee. The local bike club usually has some metrics and standard centuries starting in Kingston. As far as your bike and fenders, those clip on ones just won't cut it. They may keep the people behind you out the spray, but they won't do much for you. A lot of guys have cyclocross bikes they use as winter bikes. You can run full fenders with custom extensions on the bottom to keep the water out of your shoes. Welcome to the area, I will look for you at the Chilly Hilly in February.


----------



## abiciriderback (Jun 8, 2005)

*Rain Bike*

May want to think of putting rain bike together with full fenders you would be surprised at the difference fenders make. Also on rain-cross bike I run 26 or 28"s its winter and the wider tires give a little more comforting ride.

Clothing I personally use clothing with windtex or windstopper material such as Voler, or Santinin. Also KB clothing makes some pretty nice wind/water proof clothing. Dress in layers is the key. 

Rides I live in Marysville a little north of everett can give you lots of rides both on street and Centinal trail if you are interested.

You may want to go to Motionbase.com type in snohomish or king county, WA will give you GPS based routes people have downloaded from there Garmins. You can look at my routes my Motionbased username is uscfcritmasters. it will give you in detail my ride routes.

I lived in Costa Mesa for over 30 years but wouldn't give up the Seattle and Washington state riding for anything it just takes getting some use to

Just a forewarning summers are pretty cool only a few days in 80's mostly 60, 70's and yeah rain but more just gray days.

Hope this helps

Ray Still


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

I grew up in Edmonds. I spent a lot of time down there by the ferry. It's a cute little downtown. From where you are, it's pretty much busy wherever you go. Lynnwood? IMHO avoid it, it's a mess of lights and traffic and strip malls. 

When you get time, the riding on Whidbey Island just north of you is an *absolute must!* It will be a needed escape from the heavy traffic.It's quiet palce and the scenery is great, and the roads are long and free of traffic lights etc.Langley is a neat little town on the Island to stop for coffee etc. 

Good luck to you and hope you find adjusting not too awfully difficult. And, in the summer make sure to haul your bike over to Eastern Washington around Ellensburg/Leavenworth/Wenatchee. You'll be treated to some of the most fabulous mountain riding around. It's dry on the East side, a nice semi-arid climate.

Best wishes.


----------



## Travis (Oct 14, 2005)

look into cascade cycle club which host free daily rides. Saul and others run some rides out of logboom park at the north end of lake washington which will route over to edmonds and back. Those guys know some great backroads to avoid the traffic to/from Edmonds but I honestly couldn't find it on my own (might be on bikely.com). If you get a path to the lake or to the burke gilman you can make up a million different spokes off those systems. I would get a king co bike map which is free in alot of bike shops and you could likely find some good routes with bike lanes. I do remember the route went through woodway and up some nasty hill by a school 
I have a cx bike with full fenders but used "race blades" which clip on prior and they weren't that bad and save me and the person behind some water


Try some cascade rides to learn the area and meet some buddies, Welcome to the NW and in Feb-June when it is still raining here and not everywhere else; remember you can still fly to CA in a pinch and take the bike

travis


----------



## nwjeff (Jan 5, 2008)

Thanks, I know of some of the rides I guess I just struggle with riding in this weather since I was spoiled riding in SOCA. I know I need to get some fenders which is wierd for me on a road bike but then I have to just get used to the differences. Thanks for your help.

jeff


----------



## nwjeff (Jan 5, 2008)

Ray thanks I will look into the stuff. I have lived up here before so knew what I was getting into in part. I just wasn't riding at the time and have to get my butt into gear, thanks.

jeff


----------

